# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Эротические анеки

## SMARTER

:cool: Ничего Жёсткого и пошлого - Все light-soft.
Все остальное зависит от вашего воображения.

----------


## Hooligan

взял со своего сайта: :)
Здравствуйте, проходите, садитесь. Эту ногу сюда, эту сюда. Так, что тут у нас? Ого! В смысле, ага, так-так-так. А вы каким кремом после бритья пользуетесь? А-а-а. Да-да, у меня после него тоже раздражение. Тоже трёхдневная щетина норма. Так-так-так, карта есть? Какая? Влагалища, конечно, тха-ха-ха. Шутка, медицинская карта. Интересненько, та-а-а-к, очень интересненько. На что жалуемся? На неудобства? Мешает что-то? Тха-ха! Так это же анекдот про кирпич и мышку! Приходит как-то мышка к гинекологу и говорит, что ей там что-то мешает! Он смотрит, а у неё там кирпич, представляете?! Тха-ха-ха. Не так? Ну ладно. Посмотрим, что там у вас. 

Так, действительно, что-то мешает. Очч-чень сильно мешает. Что? Не туда? Как не туда? Хм, действительно не туда. Извините! Интересно, что теперь делать, идти мыть руки или одеть перчатки? Тха-ха! Извините! Так, вторая попытка, откройте рот, тха-ха, шутка. Хм, вы уверены, что вам что-то мешает? Да? Странно, мне вот ничего не мешает. Так-так-так, вы знаете, там развилка. Секундочку, та-а-ак, перед развилкой камень, та-а-ак, на камне написано, на камне написано: «на лево пойдёшь, коня потеряешь» тха-ха-ха, дальше читать? Тха-ха-ха! Извините. 

Вы не против, если я руку поменяю? Спасибо, а то эта затекла. Вы знаете у меня такое ощущение, что я здесь уже был, тха-ха-ха. Шутка. Так, посмотрим, это нормально, это так и должно быть, это тоже вроде бы как должно быть, а это. Что это? Что это такое? Оно схватило меня! Оно схватило меня за руку! А-а-а-а! А-а-а-а! Моя рука! А-а-а-а! О боже, моя рука! А-а-а-а! Извините, не удержался, люблю, знаете ли, фильмы ужасов. 

Так, будем считать, что на этом предварительное исследование при помощи пальпации завершено. Приступаем к визуальному исследованию. Вы не пугайтесь, сейчас я буду готовиться задерживать дыхание на две-три минуты, тха-ха-ха, шутка. Мы вам сейчас введём зонд и там его раскроем, тха-ха-ха! Извините. Введём зонд и здесь, на мониторе в хорошем разрешении наконец-то прочитаем надпись на камне, тха-ха-ха. Шутка. 

Так-так-так, посмотрим, что вам мешает. Вы сосредоточьтесь, сейчас будет неловкое ощущение, как будто в вас что-то проникает. Что? Я рукой только что проникал? Ну что вы, зонд намного меньше руки, это другое ощущение, тха-ха-ха. Извините. Так, есть картинка! Только не видно ничего, темно, как у негра во влагалище, тха-ха-ха, извините за неполиткорректность, конечно же, во влагалище у афроамериканца, тха-ха-ха, Извините. Просто забыл включить подсветку. Включаем, ну-ну-ну, не надо щуриться. Тха-ха-ха, шутка. 

Во-о-от, теперь всё видно, так-так-так, посмотрим, интересненько, во-о-от, что-то есть, какая-то проволочка. Сейчас увеличим. та-а-ак. Да это же брекеты! Ваши? Таха-ха-ха. Нет? А чьи? Наверное, Кати Пушкарёвой! Тха-ха-ха, Извините. Не брекеты? А что? Спиралька? Странно, а похожа на брекеты. Вы, простите, где спираль устанавливали? У меня? Странно, не мог же я просто так брекеты поставить. Тха-ха-ха. Извините. Хотя, мы тут со стоматологом поспорили. Вобщем, давайте вам на брекеты поставим зубы и забудем об этом, тха-ха-ха. Извините. 
Так ладно, ловким движением руки, брекеты медленно превращаются. Меееедленно превращаются. Медленно превращаются в спиральку. Тхаха! Следующая!! :) :) :)

----------


## Артимед

1-й курс: никому не дам кроме него
2-й курс: никому не дам кроме него и него
3-й курс: никому не дам кроме него, него и него
4-й курс: всем, всем, всем!
5-й курс: кому, кому, комуИ? :)

----------


## Botanig

=)))))))))))))))

----------


## SMARTER

:cool:Начну со стишка.

Февраль стоял, мужик бежал, и не было его ретивей.
Он посинел и весь дрожал - он был в одном презервативе.

----------


## Botanig

Боян, боян.

----------


## SMARTER

Еще.
Работали както в автосервисе парень и девушка.
Приглянулись друг-другу, решили заняться "этим" делом. Занялить.
Она ему и говорит.
- Дорогой, у тебя палец стучит.
А он ей:
- Не-е это в твоем цилиндре выработка.

;) Источник пока не иссяк.;) 
Разговаривают два приятеля.
- Слушай а ты чего со мной на рыбалку не ходишь?
- Да жена не пускает, говорит пустое занятие.
- А ты сделай как я делаю: с пятницы заготавливаю снасти удочки, утром в субботу просыпаюсь, откидываю одеяло и говорю жене - "ну и задница". Мы ссоримся я хватаю всё заготовленное - и на рыбалку. Вечером прихожу домой, мы с женой миримся и всё в порядке.
- Ладно попробую.
Короче с пятницы всё заготовил. Утром проснулся откинул одеяло и говорит: - "Ну и задница, а ну нафиг её - эту рыбалку!".


*Botanig*, Обьясни мне пожалуйста, а чё такое боян? не, серьёзно не знаю.

----------


## SMARTER

До великого праздника далеко, но расскажу.

Купил Иван трусы Китайского пошива,
но не предполагал что выйдет так паршиво.
Его жена от хохота валяется.
Она с Ивана снять трусы решила
и увидала крашеные яйца.
И дело в том что это всё не сказки,
и все произошло во время Пасхи.

----------


## Botanig

SMARTER, Боян-это такой музыкальный инструмент, гармошка ;).

----------


## SMARTER

> SMARTER, Боян-это такой музыкальный инструмент, гармошка ;).


Если ты имел ввиду гармошку то она пишется через "А", а если ты оцениваешь чего-нибудь то говори что имеешь ввиду?

----------


## Botanig

ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Баян_(сленг)
ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Боян

Да-да, баян пишется через А.

----------


## Farmer

> 4-й курс: всем, всем, всем!
> 5-й курс: кому, кому, комуИ? :)


в древние времена первые курсы звучали так
1: никому, никому, никому
2: только ему одному
3: только ему и еще одному

далее по тексту...

----------


## EweX

весело )) даже очень!

----------


## SMARTER

Мужик в Итальянском ресторане просит фирменное блюдо.
Ему приносят мидии.
- Как они открываются? - интересуется он.
- проделайте дырочку и высосите.
Мужик проделал дырочку и начал высасывать. Уже час сосет а ничего не чувствует. Заглядывает в дырочку, а там на него моллюск смотрит и говорит:
- А ты соси мужик, не останавливайся!

У мужика родился ребёнок. Акушерка приносит новорождённого младенца отцу.
- Мальчик! - радостно восклицает он.
- Девочка! - заявляет акушерка: - И отпустите мой мизинец!

----------


## Trollface

Пессимист плачется в жилетку, оптимист предпочитает плакаться в декольте.

----------


## BondiK

Муж вернулся после длительной командировки домой ну и с порога принялся с женой за дело. Жена тоже во всей красе со всеми спецэффектами, стонами, криками. Вдруг по середине процесса стук соседа в стену:
- Вы там уже задрали, давайте потише, я с вами пятые сутки не могу заснуть!!!

----------


## BondiK

Он: я тебя люблю…
Она: и я…
Он: хочу в попу...
Она: иди…

----------


## BondiK

Муж: - Жена, у меня к тебе 3 вопроса...
Жена: - В жопу не дам.
Муж: - Тогда два...
Жена: - В рот не возьму.
Муж: - Тогда один: И нахрен ты мне нужна?

----------

